# Looking for a eVic-VT full kit in Pretoria area or in guateng



## Andre115z (1/9/15)

Hey guys I'm just looking to buy a brand new eVic-VT full kit if anyone has information please can you email me or message me at my account. Thanks 
andre.delport@vodamail.co.za


----------



## Frostbite (1/9/15)

Hey Andre, we have stock in Dazzling white - Kempton Park ( Courier to PTA R50 )


----------



## Andre115z (1/9/15)

Frostbite said:


> Hey Andre, we have stock in Dazzling white - Kempton Park ( Courier to PTA R50 )


How much are you guys selling them for and what colours?


----------



## Frostbite (1/9/15)

Price: R1150

Only Dazzling white left.


----------



## Andre115z (1/9/15)

Frostbite said:


> Price: R1150
> 
> Only Dazzling white left.


When will you be getting new stock in? And it's full kit if I'm correct ?


----------



## Andre115z (1/9/15)

Frostbite said:


> Price: R1150
> 
> Only Dazzling white left.


Can you email me all the details and I might think about it , is it 50 rand for anywhere in Pretoria I'm based in Pretoria east


----------



## Frostbite (1/9/15)

R50 anywhere in PTA, Yes it's the full kit.


----------



## Frostbite (1/9/15)

Don't know if we would be bringing in new stock at this stage with the whole Twisp saga...


----------



## Andre115z (1/9/15)

Frostbite said:


> Don't know if we would be bringing in new stock at this stage with the whole Twisp saga...


Okay thanks and I've sold my twisp for this haha just wasn't happy with there products, is there any problems people have been having with the Evic?


----------



## Andre115z (1/9/15)

Andre115z said:


> Okay thanks and I've sold my twisp for this haha just wasn't happy with there products, is there any problems people have been having with the Evic?


I was just asking about the stock because I don't know I'm stuck between the white or black


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

Andre115z said:


> Okay thanks and I've sold my twisp for this haha just wasn't happy with there products, is there any problems people have been having with the Evic?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/evic-vt-wont-turn-on.t14677/


----------



## Frostbite (1/9/15)

All devices have their little flaws but none have come back as faulty that we have sold. Pretty sure it was the first batch that was released before manufacturing was halted that might have had some issues mostly but there are other cases (But like I said, nothing is made to last forever).

I have one and have been using it for quite some time without any problems.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/9/15)

We have black and yellow in stock. White is sold out. R1295 including delivery to Pretoria


----------



## Andre115z (1/9/15)

Thanks guys I'm just thinking what colour to choose I'll get back to you guys soon


----------



## Andre115z (1/9/15)

Vaperite can you email me the details


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/9/15)

If you go to our website and look under the product section for mods you will see the eVic-VT kit and can see all the info. Just add whichever colour kit you want to the basket and go through the checkout process. It's really easy. If you come unstuck let me know. We will have replacement coils for these devices later this month


----------



## Andre115z (1/9/15)

If I want to pay by cash how can I do that ?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/9/15)

Will PM you


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (2/9/15)

Hi Andre

We currently have the Evic Vt full kits in stock as well as all spares and accessories.We also have the Ni and TI coils in stock.

We have not loaded it onto our site as yet.

Thanks


----------



## Andre115z (9/9/15)

Thanks guys from vaperite for the eVic, I'm really enjoying it. Does anybody else have stock of the eVic-VT full kit as I have a friend who is now also interested in buying one


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (15/9/15)

Hi Andre

Did you manage to find another Evic Vt?

I have one black left in stock.

Thanks


----------

